# Problem With Bent Bow Arm



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi, I need advice for my problem. First of all, I am from Indonesia, and my English isnt good. I live in small city and we dont have archery community in here. I fell in love with archery in last month, but because I cant find coach, I must learn it by myself. I read if I must relax my bow arm, but its always bent naturally. My arm always got slap by the string, so I must change my grip and it's feel uncomfortable for me. Any advice for my arm problem? Thanks you :wink:


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Start by reducing you draw length. Also seems you maybe dbl jointed at the elbow.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

It seem weird, but I dont know how to reduce it


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

You have a high hypertension elbow & you are going to need to wear a arm guard, if you try to change grip you will probably end up just putting torque in to the riser & end up having problems with arrow flight.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

I always wear arm guard for my safety


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Research what type of bow you have and see if the draw length is easily adjustable.
By shortening your draw length you won't have to push as far.
For practice, pretend you are holding your bow at full draw. Now bring your extended hand toward your face.
Notice at some point your elbow is no longer in the path of the string.
This is what will happen if you shorten your draw length the correct amount.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

My bow is recurve one, if I forced it to push, it will hurt my arm. If I am trying to relax, it hurt my elbow. Right now, my bow arm angle little bit to right to avoid the string.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

you sure seem to have bad form.

you do not start with a slight angle to your arm and then push/ pull. if you over draw your bow arm

turns in and you will hit your arm every time with the string.


----------



## bsshaver (Jul 13, 2013)

Keep shooting. You'll eventually shave that elbow down enough. lol


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

What weight are you pulling? Perhaps going lighter will allow you to use a bent bow arm. Also, what is your draw length and bow size. Even if you have lighter limbs, but have a longer draw length, if you are shooting 66", the limbs may be stacking, making your draw weight a lot higher than marked in the limbs.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First thing to do is to get an arm guard. The string may still hit your arm, but it will hurt less.
Second, post this in the FITA forum here on AT. There are some great recurve coaches and archers who frequent that forum. They can advise you better than the coaches here. We work mostly with compound archers and don't have the depth of knowledge about recurves.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

sweet old bill said:


> you sure seem to have bad form.
> 
> you do not start with a slight angle to your arm and then push/ pull. if you over draw your bow arm
> 
> turns in and you will hit your arm every time with the string.


Yeah, I will agree if I have bad form 



lacampbell2005 said:


> What weight are you pulling? Perhaps going lighter will allow you to use a bent bow arm. Also, what is your draw length and bow size. Even if you have lighter limbs, but have a longer draw length, if you are shooting 66", the limbs may be stacking, making your draw weight a lot higher than marked in the limbs.


I am pulling 28 lbs with 68" limb



aread said:


> First thing to do is to get an arm guard. The string may still hit your arm, but it will hurt less.
> Second, post this in the FITA forum here on AT. There are some great recurve coaches and archers who frequent that forum. They can advise you better than the coaches here. We work mostly with compound archers and don't have the depth of knowledge about recurves.


I am sorry, I didnt know if this forum for compound. I will post at FITA forum later


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

cekop said:


> I am sorry, I didnt know if this forum for compound. I will post at FITA forum later



You made no error and do not need to apologize. This forum is not just for compound. Unfortunately, the people who can give good advice on Olympic recurve matters tend to not come to this forum. They usually stay in the FITA forum. 

It would be good if some of those coaches did visit this forum as some of them are among the best in the world. 

Allen


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I am not a coach. I am double jointed. You must shoot with a straight arm not a locked out elbow.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Back on thread #4 I said you had a hypertension elbow & there is no changing that.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

jim p said:


> I am not a coach. I am double jointed. You must shoot with a straight arm not a locked out elbow.


So I need to do more push?



kballer1 said:


> Back on thread #4 I said you had a hypertension elbow & there is no changing that.


I am not english native speaker, what is hypertension? It's kind of injury?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Make sure you are standing straight and not leaning back, when you lean back the shoulder tends to come up and it turns your arm towards the string more.

Make sure you are holding the draw weight with your back, (shoulder blades) while keeping both shoulders down.

Yes, you are a little double jointed, well a lot maybe, So, before you draw make sure your bow arm shoulder is down, and your elbow is turned to point away from you, (behind you).

As for the the bad advise on here, some people should not comment if they don't know what they are talking about.

He is obviously shooting a recurve so the comments about "shorten draw length" "lower poundage" just go to show the commentors lack of experience and thus, the OP should ignore those comments.
For the "snarky" comments about shaving the elbow down, how in the world does that help? He mentioned he is from Indonesia and his english is not perfect, so your comment was totally wasted on someone who probably didn't even know you were trying to be funny. BTW, it was NOT funny.

I think they meant to say "Hyper extended" as your arm goes past straight the wrong way.
Practice setting your arm bones in a straighter line without extending it past the straight position while keeping the bow shoulder DOWN.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

XForce Girl said:


> Make sure you are standing straight and not leaning back, when you lean back the shoulder tends to come up and it turns your arm towards the string more.
> 
> Make sure you are holding the draw weight with your back, (shoulder blades) while keeping both shoulders down.
> 
> ...


Thanks you very much for the advice. I still dont understand about "shoulder blades", it seem I need to find a couch in another city for showing me correct form. All I can do is just make my bow arm straight by pushing my bow arm little bit, but I only can do it for 30 arrow only, after that my bow arm is really tired


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hypertension elbow is like double jointed, any time there is any pressure the arm will look bent but it isn't there is no way to get straight bone on bone as the elbow like collapses but it is just the way the elbow ends lining up. You see it mostly in women but you also see it at time in men. My X had one & always had to shoot with an arm guard
but was still able to shoot 60x's with it.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

kballer1 said:


> Hypertension elbow is like double jointed, any time there is any pressure the arm will look bent but it isn't there is no way to get straight bone on bone as the elbow like collapses but it is just the way the elbow ends lining up. You see it mostly in women but you also see it at time in men. My X had one & always had to shoot with an arm guard
> but was still able to shoot 60x's with it.


Thanks you for the info, I will try my best, because I love archery very much


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

cekop, check out Larry Wise bow on archery as I believe he might cover the subject on the elbow.


----------



## cekop (Dec 27, 2015)

kballer1 said:


> cekop, check out Larry Wise bow on archery as I believe he might cover the subject on the elbow.


Thanks you, maybe I will more books about archery next month


----------

